# دراسة جدوى فنية اولية لمصنع ملح طعام و ملح صناعى وملاحة



## eng_islam_h (31 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قمت مؤخرا بعمل دراسة جدوى لاستخراج الملح فى احدى المناطق بمصر، وكذلك جدوى انشاء مصنع لتكرير و تعبئة الملح للاغراض الصناعية و ملح الطعام.
ونظراً لما نلاقية من ندرة فى المعلومات المتاحة باللغة العربية ولتوفرها بشكل كبير باللغات الاخرى، فكرت ان اشارككم مجهودى وعملى، عسى ان يفيد احدا من بعدى، والله المستعان.

مرفق مسودة الدراسة الفنية للمشروع.

اسألكم الدعاء.

وشكرا جزيلا لكل القائمين على هذا الموقع العملاق، والذى كان دائماً و ابداً اولى مصادرى فى البحث و الفهم، وتعلم الكثيرو الكثير.​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (5 مايو 2014)

eng_islam_h قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قمت مؤخرا بعمل دراسة جدوى لاستخراج الملح فى احدى المناطق بمصر، وكذلك جدوى انشاء مصنع لتكرير و تعبئة الملح للاغراض الصناعية و ملح الطعام.
> ونظراً لما نلاقية من ندرة فى المعلومات المتاحة باللغة العربية ولتوفرها بشكل كبير باللغات الاخرى، فكرت ان اشارككم مجهودى وعملى، عسى ان يفيد احدا من بعدى، والله المستعان.
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك و مشاركتنا اياه


----------

